
Show HN: HearInsights – Automatic Notetaker - nagrom42
http://www.hearinsights.com/
======
phsource
This looks really cool! Quick question: is there an easy way to export the
recorded notes elsewhere? Often, what we try to do for meeting notes is post
them in a Google Docs after the fact, and it'd be great to have this as an
almost-appendix.

~~~
nagrom42
Yes, we are adding integration to help you automatically export notes to any
storage solution of your choice. Stay tuned!

------
akiro
Looks quite nice! It would be more useful if it can be integrated into Slack,
Jira etc. For example a slack bot could notify people if they, or their tasks
were mentioned in a meeting.

~~~
nagrom42
This is such a good idea! We will add this to our feature list!

------
sebleon
Looks great - I'd even be willing to spend some time training it to help it
distinguish voices of people I tend to meet with!

------
tabeth
how are you going to get around the fact that it's illegal to record people
without their consent (two party consent I believe its called) in many places?

~~~
nagrom42
38 states require single party consent and the rest requires two party
consent. Since it is quite complicated, we advice our users to always inform
everyone that the conversation is being recorded. Users can later delete
recordings from their account if they desire. When users delete a recording,
it will be permanently deleted from our database.

~~~
gumby
Maybe you could automatically elide/mute just portions of people who withheld
consent. Also, if someone doesn't want to be _recorded_ can you still retain
the transcript?

~~~
nagrom42
That's a really good idea! We would be able to build something that allows
people to only record part of the conversations.

It doesn't seem like we would be able to provide the transcript without
recording the conversation. We need to obtain the audio data somehow to
further transcribe it. Even if we do realtime transcription, we are still
recording and transmitting the data somehow.

The only way to obtain a transcript without recording is to use a local
dictation solution! But you might need to sacrifice the accuracy of the
transcript in this case.

~~~
gumby
Also if this is used for business and all participants are employees and/or in
single-party states/jurisdictions then there could be anyway for a company to
indicate it has the consent of all parties.

And recorded transcription plus automatic realtime transcription of non-
authorizing parties might embarrass them into allowing it. I've become
persuaded over the last decade that two party consent no longer makes sense
(though that means the law should change, not that there should be civil
disobedience)

~~~
nagrom42
I agree with your second point completely and a lot of big tech companies
already passively record your conversations.

Given Alexa as an example, I might have signed away my rights of all my
conversations to Alexa when I first signed up for the app and the product. But
Alexa would never be able to prevent other users who are not the owner from
using it. I wonder how they deal with this legal grey area.

------
gorrepatik
This might be useful for lawyers/doctors

~~~
nagrom42
We are indeed trying to get some lawyers to try this out!

------
kicanozcan
looks like an interesting project - wish you the best

------
srnagappan
how can we get access?

~~~
nagrom42
Sign up on the website and we will let people try out Beta soon!

